# Asus Xonar vs X-Fi Creative Titanium Fatal1ty



## Darkx (1. August 2010)

*Servus,

heute ist die PC Hardware Zeitschrift ins Haus geflattert. Meine Soundkarte X-Fi Titanium von Creativ s ist dort ziemlich schlecht abgeschnitten. Benutze die Soundkarte zum zocken und Musik hören. Habe eine Anlage dran hängen sowie dass Rocat Cave(Headset). Lohnt es ein wechsel zur Xonar?

mfg Darkx
_______________

sysProfil
*


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. August 2010)

Hallo!

Ich glaube, du bist ausversehen auf den Schalter für den Fett-Druck gekommen, bitte das nächste mal vor dem Posten drauf achten 
Ansonsten, was hast du denn für eine Anlage an der Soundkarte hängen? Die Lautsprecher sind das Wichtigste, nicht die Soundkarte. Es stimmt, dass eine Xonar vor allem bei Musik und Film eine bessere Figur macht als eine X-Fi, ob es sich lohnt von einer Soundkarte zu einer anderen umzusteigen muss jederfür sich selbst herausfinden. Meiner Meinung nach würde es sich schon allein aufgrund der aufgeblähten instabilen Creative-Treiber lohnen, wenn du damitaber keine Probleme hast ist das natürlich für dich kein Argument.


----------



## Pagz (1. August 2010)

Ist ja nicht so, dass die Creative schlecht ist also würde ich die einfach behalten und dann bei der nächsten Soundkarte vielleicht zur Asus greifen


----------



## Darkx (1. August 2010)

Habe den Sound in der regel zu 90% übers Headset laufen. Habe mir damals das G35 gekauft. Der Sound war einfach so viel besser. Aber als ich das Teil angeschlossen hatte merkte ich das meine Soundkarte jetzt sinnlos ist also hab ich das G35 wieder eingeschickt und x-fi+rocat benutzt. Für was hat die "Asus Xonar HDAV 1.3 Deluxe" eigentlich HDMI anschlüsse? Habe mit meiner 2. Creativ Soundkarte immer noch das gleiche Problem, hab ein summen im Micro. Am Micro kann es aber nicht hängen, hab es mit 4 verschiedenen gestet. Wär also auch ein punk für die Asus Soundkarte. Aber der Preis schreckt mich noch etwas ab. 230euro bei amazon, doppelt so teuer wie die creativ damals

seh ich das richtig dass für die  "Asus Xonar HDAV 1.3 deluxe"  2 pcie steckplätze benötigt werden?


----------



## Verminaard (1. August 2010)

Darkx schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig dass für die  "Asus Xonar HDAV 1.3 deluxe"  2 pcie steckplätze benötigt werden?



Jo is halt Asus, die planen jetzt ne Asus Xonar eXtreme Hades SLI
Wird halt die perfekte Ergaenzung zur Asus Ares


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. August 2010)

Wozu brauchst du denn eine Xonar HDAV? Eine Xonar DX (für 40-50€ zu haben) reicht für den Durchschnittsuser völlig aus. Mit einem Roccat-Headset sowieso.
Die HDAV hat HDMI-Anschlüsse, damit man den PC so einfach mit einem HDMI-Kabel mit einem AV-Reciever oder Fernseher verbinden kann. Die Soundkarte überträgt dabei sowohl den Ton als auch das von der Grafikkarte erzeugte Bild (wird durchgeschleift) per HDMI.


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

Die Creativekarten hinken vorallem in Sachen Tiefton (fällt in Spielen weniger auf, legt eher Wert auf Effekte) und Räumlichkeit (eine Phantommitte im Stereobetrieb wird gebildet, das wars dann aber schon) hinter den Xonar und Auzentech hinterher. 
Selbst die Xonar DX schlägt die beiden "boxed"-X-Fis in diesen Disziplinen zum Teil deutlich. Allerdings wurden die Tests auf einer qualitativ weitaus besseren Anlage durchgeführt als sie bei einem "normalen" User steht um auch die kleinsten Unterschiede aufdecken zu können . 
Wozu die HDAV HDMI hat wurde glaub ich im Fliestext erwähnt .
Das Zusatzboard der HDAV braucht übrigens keine elektrische Anbindung über einen PCIe-Slot, es kann also auch einfach in einem anderen Erweiterungsslot eingebaut werden (zum Beispiel bei Gehäusen mit mehr Erweiterungsslots als normale ATX-Boards bieten).

MfG,
_(dr)_


----------



## Whitey (1. August 2010)

Darkx schrieb:


> 2. Creativ Soundkarte immer noch das gleiche Problem, hab ein summen im Micro. Am Micro kann es aber nicht hängen, hab es mit 4 verschiedenen gestet.



Nice, dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige mit dem Problem, bei mir summt das MIC ebenfalls, kann auch das Headset ausschließen da es am Asus Onboard-Sound wunderbar funktioniert. 

Ich könnte mir verstellen das es an der Metallhülle der Karte liegt, das sie vom Gehäuse Störgeräusche empfängt, es ist das selbe Störgeräusch wie bei einem schlecht abgeschotteten Front-Panel-Anschluss. 

Ps: Bin auch am überlegen mir ne Asus zuholen, da ich die Creative an nen Kumpel verkaufen könnte.


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

Die Metallhülle ist dafür gedacht Störgeräusche die von "außen" kommen abzuschirmen , ob das funktioniert: keine Ahnung. Bei der Wiedergabe hatte keines der Testexemplare Probleme mit Störeinflüssen.


----------



## Whitey (1. August 2010)

Kann gut sein das sich die Creative nicht mit einigen Komponenten in meinen PC verträgt und deshalb die Störgeräusche Produziert, ich werde es erst wissen wenn der Kumpel sie einbaut. 

Was mich aber wirklich ärgert ist dass, das MIC mit der Asus Onboard-Soundkarte super funktioniert, somit nutze ich derzeit 2 Soundkarten einmal Onboard für MIC und Creative für Sound.


----------



## Darkx (1. August 2010)

die asus könnte ruhig einen Optischer SPDIF ausgang haben. Hab mir damals wegen der creativ soundkarte ein 7m langes kabel durch den Raum gelegt(zur Anlage), stattdessen müsste ich mir ein 7m teures Hdmi Kabel zulegen, was auch nochma locker 40euro kostet. Ein billiges Hdmi Kabel kommt nicht in frage. Mein Letztes hatte nur Bild übertragen jedoch kein Sound.




Weissi schrieb:


> Was mich aber wirklich ärgert ist dass, das MIC mit der Asus  Onboard-Soundkarte super funktioniert, somit nutze ich derzeit 2  Soundkarten einmal Onboard für MIC und Creative für Sound.



kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Bei mir hatte ich mit Onboard auch kein rauschen im Micro. Dachte immer mal soll keine 2 Soundkarten gleichzetig betreiben, würden sich nur stören. Der Fehler war bei 2 verschienden Modellen von Creativ. Jetzt haben sie ja ein Microfilter in der Software eingebaut. Jedoch wird die Stimme dadurch zu leise im ts3 und co.


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

Wie meinste das? Die HDAV, D2(X) und wenn ich mich nicht täusche auch die DX verfügen über einen Opischen Ausgang (S/PDIF-Kombibuchse ).

Willste drüber reden? Ich setzte ein 10m-HDMI-Kabel für 15Euro ein. Funzt ohne Probleme.


----------



## Whitey (1. August 2010)

Darkx schrieb:


> Dachte immer mal soll keine 2 Soundkarten gleichzetig betreiben, würden sich nur stören.



Ja, man sollte nicht, da es zu Problemen führen kann, aber bei mir ist es die einzige möglichkeit ein Störungsfreies MIC zu haben. Ich würde am liebsten auch nur mit einer Soundkarte arbeiten. 

@ nfsgame 

Die Creative überzeugt mich in Spielen durch die exakte Ortung, leider ist der Musikklang nicht so toll wie ich es mir gewünscht habe, schafft es eine Xonar die selbe Ortung in Spielen zu simulieren wie eine Creative?


----------



## Darkx (1. August 2010)

hab mich jetzt entschlossen doch zu der asus soundkarte zu greifen. Es gibt mehr pro als contra die für eine neue Soundkarte sprechnen

- kein summen mehr im micro
- besserer sound bei musik und filme
- EAX 5.0 von der creativ soundkarte ist mit w7 unnötig(bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher
-meine Anlage hat nur 2 SPDIF ausgänge, hab jedoch 3 Geräte. Die Soundkarte kann ich in dem fall mit hdmi an meiner Anlage verbinden.




Weissi schrieb:


> Die Creative überzeugt mich in Spielen durch die exakte Ortung, leider  ist der Musikklang nicht so toll wie ich es mir gewünscht habe, schafft  es eine Xonar die selbe Ortung in Spielen zu simulieren wie eine  Creative?



würd ich auch gerne wissen, kann sich jemand dazu äußern?


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

@Darkx: Was für ein Soundsystem hast du? Mit einem Teufel-Brüllwürfelset wirst du keinen Vorteil durch eine HDAV erfahren.
Sound über HDMI können übrigens auch aktuelle Grafikkarten ausgeben. Die HDAV ist dafür gedacht den HD-Ton auf das Signal zu legen was Grafikkarten nicht können über ihren HDMI.

Bei nicht-EAX-Spielen ist eine Xonar in Sachen Räumlichkeit den Creatives überlegen.


----------



## Darkx (1. August 2010)

hab diesen hier

Onkyo HT R508 (Onkyo HT R 508, onkyo 508, AV-Verstärker)+

handelt sich hierbei um ein set


aber wiegesagt ist eher nebensächlich, zocke/höre musik  die meiste zeit über headset. Wieso hört sich der Sound über das g35 mit integriertem prozes. so viel bess an als ein rocat kave+creativ?


----------



## nfsgame (1. August 2010)

Naja, besser ist immer relativ und Gewöhnungssache . Da ich das G35 noch nicht gehört habe denke ich mal, das die Bauteile in der Wandlung besser sind als bei der Creative.
Bei der Fatal1ty und der Extreme Audio werden übrigens identische Analogbauteile (DA-Wandler und OP-AMPs) verwendet, falls es jemanden interessiert (selber nachgeschaut). Nur der verwendete Chip ist ein anderer (und der zu vernachlässigende X-RAM).


----------



## BinBash (2. August 2010)

Tag



Darkx schrieb:


> die asus könnte ruhig einen Optischer SPDIF ausgang haben. Hab mir damals wegen der creativ soundkarte ein 7m langes kabel durch den Raum gelegt(zur Anlage), stattdessen müsste ich mir ein 7m teures Hdmi Kabel zulegen, was auch nochma locker 40euro kostet. Ein billiges Hdmi Kabel kommt nicht in frage. Mein Letztes hatte nur Bild übertragen jedoch kein Sound.



Das Problem dabei ist halt, dass die neuen Tonformate von BluRay (Dolby TrueHD und dts HD) nicht über SPDIF übertragen werden können (viel zu wenig  Bandbreite und keine Verschlüsselung). Die Xonar HDAV ist nunmal als HTPC Karte gedacht.
Dass bei HDMI nur Bild und kein Ton übertragen wird, kann eigentlich nicht am Kabel liegen. Bei HDMI werden Bild und Ton abwechselnd über die selben Drähte im Kabel übertragen. Solange also das Bild in Ordnung war, lag es wohl an was anderem.

Gruss


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2010)

Die neuen Tonformate können nicht über S/PDIF transportiert werden, stimmt. Aber es wird "Ersatzweise" der Core-Stream (also herkömmliches DD/DTS) ausgegeben.


----------



## Darkx (3. August 2010)

Soundkarte ist heute angekommen. Laut Anleitug soll ich meine Soundkarte mit meiner Grafikkarte verbinden, hab jedoch kein Grafikkarten(480gtx) slot mehr frei. Für was ist diese funktion?


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2010)

Was für nen Slot hast du nichtmehr frei?
Die Sound- und Grafikkarte müssen verbunden werden, damit über den HDMI-Anschluss der Graka Ton ausgegeben werden aknn.


----------



## Darkx (3. August 2010)

der sound rockt, muss aber erstmal alles richtig einstellen, erster eindruck hammer sound bei musikhören übers headset. Hört sich viel echter an als bei der creativ. Wenn ich die Karte mit meinem TV über HDMI Verbinde bekomme ich zwar Bild aber kein Sound. Habe in der Systemsteuerung Audio auf TV gestellt und in Der Software auf HDMI gestellt. Höre jedoch nix, woran kann das hängen?

Normal dass die Soundkarte bei starten des Rechner 1x knackst :o?


----------



## nfsgame (3. August 2010)

Magste mal ne kleine Schematische Zeichnung machen wie du verkabelt hast ?

Das "knacken" sind schaltende Relais die vor Störgeräusche schützen sollen. Bei der Fatal1ty waren im Test beim POST beispielsweise Tieffrequente Störgeräusche vorhanden. Die werden bei Relaisangebundenen Operationsverstärkern unterbunden.


----------



## Darkx (3. August 2010)

hab herausgefunden was das knacksen ist. Wenn von HDMI auf Klinkenstecker geswitcht wird kommts auch. Die Software hat schienbar noch probleme mit dem switchen. Bekomm öfters mal die Meldung dass noch Audiogeräte am laufen sind, kann somit nicht auf HDMi oder SPDIF wechseln. Aber im ganzen bin ich mit dem kauf der Soundkarte zufrieden 

Wie kann ich meine aktuellen einstellungen speichern? Wenn ich von Gamemode zu movemod geh verschwinden meine einstellungen ;(?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. August 2010)

> Wie kann ich meine aktuellen einstellungen speichern? Wenn ich von Gamemode zu movemod geh verschwinden meine einstellungen ;(?



Das sind keine Schalter über die man eigene Einstellungen speichern kann sondern Presets für verschiedene Anwendungsgebiete, deine von Hand gemachten Einstellungen kannst du nicht speichern. Ich benutze die Presets eigentlich nie, ich stell mir lieber alles von Hand ein wie ich es brauche. Ich aktiviere höchstens mal den GX-Knopf wenn ich spiele (was sehr selten vorkommt).


----------



## Whitey (4. August 2010)

@ Darkx

Kannst du bitte ein feedback zur Ortung in Spielen geben Xonar vs Titanium.


----------



## Darkx (4. August 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Das sind keine Schalter über die man eigene Einstellungen speichern kann sondern Presets für verschiedene Anwendungsgebiete, deine von Hand gemachten Einstellungen kannst du nicht speichern.



worin besteht dann der sinn der Presets wenn man keine Einstellungen für den jeweiligen Modus einstellen kann. Sagen wir für Musik kannste dann z.b. bei Effects bassmoni auswählen und für games deinen eigenen modus? Müsste mal verbessert werden. Im moment haste für alle Modis eine Einstellung




Weissi schrieb:


> @ Darkx
> 
> Kannst du bitte ein feedback zur Ortung in Spielen geben Xonar vs Titanium.





Zum dem Orten bei Games. Habe bis jetzt nur Vietcong First Alpha(6Jahre altes Game dass noch von EAX profitiert). Mir kams so vor als könnte man die Schussrichtung der Gegner besser zuordnen als bei der creativ. Bei CSS genau so. Wie schon in der PC Hardware geschrieben wurde, ist der SOund der Asus klarer/genauer.




Weissi schrieb:


> Nice, dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige mit dem  Problem, bei mir summt das MIC ebenfalls, kann auch das Headset  ausschließen da es am Asus Onboard-Sound wunderbar funktioniert.



Zu dem Micro rauschen kann ich folgendes sagen, es besteht weiter hin, ka wieso. Jedoch im ACE modus ist es kaum noch zu hören. Jeoch fallen dann die ganzen Soundkarten Einstellungen weg. 

micro rauschen mit normeln einstellungen : Klick

micro im ace modus : klick



Habe noch eine Frage zur Software.
Für was steht VoiceFX, Local VoiceEX sowie FLex Bass?

Ich bin auf jeden fall zufrieden. Werd sie behalten. Eax auf die Creativ spezialsiert hat stibrt sowieso aus, da die Games ohne EAX produziert werden( meine ich gelesen zu haben)


----------



## macmini131 (4. August 2010)

Betreib nen Ipod Touch und meine Lieder sind alle in 256k/b kodiert. Der Ipod läuft an einer 8 Jahre alten JVC-Anlage die damals noch so um die 400Mark gekostet hat. Ich persönlich empfinde die Soundqualität als gut. Sollte ich da lieber in Boxen investieren oder in eine gute Soundkarte oder gleich alles neu? Mein Budget liegt so bei 400 Euro oder sagen wir mal so ich möchte nicht mehr ausgeben. Mich würde auch interessieren ob eine Soundkarte dem Ipod bei qualitativ hoch kodierter Musik sehr überlegen ist? Thx für eure Antworten.


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2010)

Also mein Sony A828 (ungefähr Ipod-Preisliga, beim Probehören fand ich den aber besser als den Touch ) ist ungefähr auf dem Niveau einer Xonar DX, für den Mobilen Musikgenuss mit guten Kopfhörern nicht schlecht .
Wenn du wirklich nur per Ipod zuspielen möchtest würde ich eher auf eine neue Anlage (weiter) sparen .


----------



## macmini131 (4. August 2010)

Ja die Sony´s sind besser das stimmt. Mhm ich weiß nicht ob sich eine Soundkarte lohnt da viele sagen, wenn Musik in sehr hoher Qualität vorliegt hört man fast keinen Unterschied von Onboard zu Soundkarte. Ich glaub da is ne Anlage sinnvoller. Für 400€ sollte ich doch schon ordentliche Boxen bekommen oder?


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2010)

Das ist eher andersherum: Wenn Musik in hoher Quali vorliegt dann hört man gerade die Unterschiede. Wenn man solche verschlimmbesserer wie Creatives Crystalizer außenvorlässt, aber auch die können eine 64kbits MP3 nicht groß aufwerten.

Wenn du gerne und oft Musik hörst würde ich kein Brüllwürfelset kaufen, sondern einen Stereoverstärker + Regal-/Standlautsprecher .


----------



## Whitey (4. August 2010)

Darkx schrieb:


> Zu dem Micro rauschen kann ich folgendes sagen, es besteht weiter hin, ka wieso. Jedoch im ACE modus ist es kaum noch zu hören. Jeoch fallen dann die ganzen Soundkarten Einstellungen weg.
> 
> micro rauschen mit normeln einstellungen : Klick
> 
> micro im ace modus : klick



Super, danke, das klingt genauso wie bei mir, du musst auch mal testen wenn man die Maus still hält ist das Fiepen bei mir fast weg bzw leiser. Ich gehe davon aus das sich bei mir das Spulenfiepen meiner GTX 285 irgendwie in meinen Sound frisst, das hört sich nämlich genauso an, ich höre es aber auf dem Desktop auch ohne Boxen wenn ich ganz dicht an meinen PC lausche und dabei ebenfalls die Maus bewege. 

PS: was hast du für ne Grafikkarte?


----------



## Darkx (4. August 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> Super, danke, das klingt genauso wie bei mir, du musst auch mal testen wenn man die Maus still hält ist das Fiepen bei mir fast weg bzw leiser. Ich gehe davon aus das sich bei mir das Spulenfiepen meiner GTX 285 irgendwie in meinen Sound frisst, das hört sich nämlich genauso an, ich höre es aber auf dem Desktop auch ohne Boxen wenn ich ganz dicht an meinen PC lausche und dabei ebenfalls die Maus bewege.
> 
> PS: was hast du für ne Grafikkarte?



hab eine Geforce 480GTX, was ist eigentlich die standard Samlingfrequnz wo is der untschied? hab jezzt 48KHz eingestellt


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2010)

CD=48kHz
SACD/DVD-Audio=96kHz

Lass es auf 48 stehen . Hört man eh keinen Unterscheid .


----------



## Whitey (4. August 2010)

Darkx schrieb:


> hab eine Geforce 480GTX



Hmm, aber die hat soweit ich weiss kein Spulenfiepen, dann muss es doch an etwas anders liegen, naja, Fakt ist irgendwo her ziehen unsere Soundkarten Störgeräusche und ich würde behaupten wenn man sie in einen anderen Rechner einbaut wären diese Störeffekte auch weg, das liegt denke ich definitiv an einem einzelnen Komponenten wenn nicht sogar am ganzen Gehäuse.

Magst du mir dein System kurz zusammen schreiben inklusive Gehäuse.


----------



## Darkx (4. August 2010)

sysProfile: ID: 134906 - Darkx


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (4. August 2010)

> CD=48kHz



CD=44,1kHz


----------



## Darkx (5. August 2010)

normal dass, ich in 3d anwednungen brummender sound hab. Hatte damals ein 550watt netzteil in meinem rechner verbaut, da hatte es auch gebrummt wenn ich in 3d anwenungen ging(jetzt 700watt). Jetzt brummts wieder.

Habe es nochmal getestet:

Creativ: Brummt nur bei wow

Asus: brummt bei css/wow/starcraft und hon, quasi alles was ich drauf habe

Hat sich gläubig erledigt, fehlerhafte Einstellung am headsetregler


----------



## BinBash (6. August 2010)

Tag



nfsgame schrieb:


> CD=48kHz
> SACD/DVD-Audio=96kHz
> 
> Lass es auf 48 stehen . Hört man eh keinen Unterscheid .


Letzes mal als ich nachgelesen hab, war SACD noch ein 2.8224MHz DSD Bitstrem  Und DVD-Audio kann auch bis 192kHz/24bit, allerdings nur Stereo.

Beide Formate sind allerdings faktisch Totgeburten und somit nur von akademischem Interesse.

Gruss


----------



## nfsgame (6. August 2010)

Ok, 44,1kHz, man sollte nix schreiben wenn man durcheinander ist (was momentan öfter vorkommt ).


----------



## stephan-as-ice (7. August 2010)

Ich habe hier ne Xonar DX2 und X-Fi Fatalty. Wenn man ein gutes Headset hat, dann hört man üble kleine Kratzer und Ticker beim Aufbau der Bühne mit der X-Fi. Insgesamt kann ich sagen, dass die Xonar recht trocken klingt, was eher normal ist, denn die X-Fi ist unmenschlich tief eingestellt. Für Gaming ist X-Fi sicher die bessere Wahl, für audiphile wie mich absoluter Failure. Das alles musst du aber immer im Zusammenhang mit dem Speaker bzw. Headset betrachten. Einer meiner Headsets hier ist z.B. ein Beyerdynamic 990 Pro. Das ist an einer Xonar z.B. noch trockener im Klang als an einer X-Fi, jedoch auch deutlich klarer und rein.


----------



## Darkx (7. August 2010)

hast recht der klang ist etwas trocken bei games jedoch die ortung ist gestern der hammer, nochmal bei vietcong first alpha gezockt(hab ich damal esl gespielt, kenn kaum noch jemand) getestet. Die Ortung ist zeilweise ziemlich krank. Hörste die Schritte von Gegner auch aus größerer entfernung oder hörst auch dass Granaten auftippen(Boden). War bei X-Fi nicht so der fall. Ist jetzt die Frage was ist normal und was ist unnormaler Klangton beim zocken :o




stephan-as-ice schrieb:


> Einer meiner Headsets hier ist z.B. ein Beyerdynamic 990  Pro. Das ist an einer Xonar z.B. noch trockener im Klang als an einer  X-Fi, jedoch auch deutlich klarer und rein.



Ich hab das Roccat 5.1 verwendet. Weis nicht wie sehr sich der Sound auswirkt wenn ein stero Headset benutzt


----------



## boltar174 (11. August 2010)

Hi Leute, 
bin neu hier und hab auch mal ein paar Fragen!

Aktuell habe ich eine Audigy4 und das Logitech x640 an meinem PC und das schon recht lange 
Jetzt ist Zeit für was neues und besseres da ich überall sehr gute Komponenten gewohnt bin (AUTO/HOME CINEMA) sollte es am PC jetzt auch was Edleres sein.
Ich habe ein Auge auf die ASUS XonarDX und das Logitech Z5500 Digital gelegt da beides in der Aktuellen PCGH Sehr gut abgeschnitten hat.

Höre sehr viel Musik am PC aber ab und zu Zocke ich auch mal gerne.
CS:S z.B. oder CODMW oder Wolfenstein.
Wollte eigentlich lieber ein Teufel aber die fehlende Bedienkonsole stört mich etwas und die ControlStation 2 gefällt mir nicht (kein Drehregler) deswegen tendiere ich zum Logitech.

Was meint ihr zu der kombi und lohnt es sich die Soundkarte zu tauschen?
Ne neue EAX Version war früher auch mal ein Grund ne neue Creative zu kaufen, ist heute wohl nicht mehr so der Fall oder bzw. geht das mit ASUS Karten ja nicht oder?

danke schon mal und Gruss


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2010)

Wenn du sehr viel Musik hörst würde ich eher auf Regalboxen + AV-Receiver setzen als auf ein Brüllwürfelset . Das Z5500 reicht für Film- und Spieleton aber.


----------



## boltar174 (11. August 2010)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wenn du sehr viel Musik hörst würde ich eher auf Regalboxen + AV-Receiver setzen als auf ein Brüllwürfelset . Das Z5500 reicht für Film- und Spieleton aber.



Das ging ja Fix....schon mal danke dafür

Wirst lachen darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht mit AV Receiver und richtigen Boxen.
Für Film (was ich am PC eh nicht schaue) und zum Zocken ist die jetzige Konstellation ausreichend, nur halt zum Musik hören könnte es besser sein.

Wo ist eigentlich der Vorteil wenn ich das Z5500 Digital anschliesse statt Analog?

Gruss


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2010)

Wenn du digital anschließt benötigst du keine Soundkarte, da die Analogbauteile eh umgangen werden. Ein Digitalsignal kennt nur zwei Zustände: Ein und Aus. Das ist deutlich "Umgänglicher" als ein Analogsignal.


----------



## boltar174 (11. August 2010)

hä....ähm ohne Soundkarte wie soll das den gehen ?
Muss ja das Tonsignal irgendwo her bekommen!
Die Verkabelung ist natürlich komfortabler Digital 1 Kabel Analog 3 Kabel aber sonst sehe ich kein Vorteil


----------



## nfsgame (11. August 2010)

Den Ton bekommst du dann vom Digitalausgang des Onboard-Sounds.


----------



## boltar174 (11. August 2010)

Achso ja ok 

Lese mir mal noch den Testbericht von der Xonar durch 

Danke für die fixen Antworten


----------



## Darkx (13. August 2010)

post delete


----------



## Darkx (15. August 2010)

ist dass normal dass in ts3 die sprachbalken auf 50% standardmäßig bei der xonar ist(während das Micro aus ist)? Wie kann bei dem Preis mein micro rauschen? Ich hab jetzt eine 2. Soundkarte fürs Micro eingebaut. Bei ihr steht der balken auf 0 wenn nichs gesprochen wird.

behindern sich die 2 Soundkarten gegenseitig? 

2. soundkarte war bei dem MB dabei onboard sozusagen


----------

